# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  EHLİ AY ÇOCUKLARI DENEYİ-TAVŞAN KARDEŞLER Geçenlerde dünya medyası ile Türk medya

## anau

*EHLİ AY ÇOCUKLARI DENEYİ-TAVŞAN KARDEŞLER* 
Geçenlerde dünya medyası ile Türk medyasına bir haber yansıdı. Bu haber oldukça ilgi çekti ve tartışıldı.  

http://www.yarenturkhaber.com/dunya/dev-tavsanlari-yetistiriyorlardi-ve-sonra-h341001.html#.UngC70k5l1t 

http://gundem.milliyet.com.tr/hitler-den-ankara-tavsani/gundem/detay/1769599/default.htm 



Haber şuydu: *Hitlerin, Nazilerinin* gizlice Ankara tavşanlarını yetiştirdiği ve deneylerde kullandıkları yazılıydı. Bu deneylerle ilgili olarak medyada *sırrı çözüldü* diyerek dezenformasyon yapıldı. Güya Nazi subaylarına kürk temin etmek için besleniyormuş bu tavşanlar masalı anlatıldı. Yoğunluktan dolayı o günlerde bu habere değinemedim. Şimdi elim değmişken kısaca bu konuyu inceleyelim. Bazı kod isimleri yazalım önce: *Alice Harikalar Diyarında, Aydaki Tavşan Deliği, Tavşan Deneyleri, Ankara Tavşanı (Angora diye sahiplendikleri) Frigler, Ay Melikesi, Paskalya Tavşanı, Singularityciler.* 



"Alis Harikalar Ülkesinde" isimli romanı hepimiz biliriz; beyaz bir tavşan vardır, bir delikten girer ve *zaman doluyor* der, Alis peşinden deliğe girer ve sözde bir çok harikalarla karşılaşır. "*Harikalar Diyarı"* kelimesi psikolojik bir telkindir. Tavşan, *beni takip et* der, hikaye başlar. Bu kitap, yayımlandığı yıllarda çok büyük bir etki yapmıştı. İçeriği malum, detay çok ama zaman yok. Mesela romandaki iskambil kartları  
  
 
Bir de Topkapı Sarayı müzesinde *"Memlük İskambil Kartları"* vardır.  
 
 
   

 Bir araştırın bu kartları. Aslında bu kartların hepsi sırlı numarolojik bir içeriğe sahiptir. Sıradan oyun kartları değildir bunlar. Bu konu çok hassas ve detaylı, şimdi girmiyoruz. Tarotu alt üst edecek, bir karşı cefr kartlarıdır. Tarotun *Altın Şafak ismi ile yakınlığı nedir? Bugün Türk düşmanlığı üzerine kurulmuş "Altın Şafak Partisi"nin hortlatılmasının sebebi nedir?*  

*Memlük kartları* ile ilgili küçük bir bilgi: Bu kartların resimleri tarihi bir caminin duvarlarında nakşedilmişti ve orası yerle bir edildi. Ünlü bir alimin ölümüyle sonuçlanmıştı. Bu kartların özelliğini bilmeyenler, bu camiinin yok edilmesini sadece alime suikast haberi ile geçiştirdiler. 
http://www.sabah.com.tr/Dunya/2013/03/22/esada-en-yakin-isim-olduruldu 
     
 
  Oysa o caminin duvarlarında olan onlarca parçadan oluşan *Memlük Kartları vardı. Bu kartların* üzerindeki sırlar, kimleri rahatsız etmişti? Muhiddin Arabinin de bilinmeyen sistematik bir ahir zaman sırrı ve sembolleri vardı. Bunlar neler acaba? Bugün Topkapı Sarayındaki bu kartların üzerinde neler var? Mesela Mısır piramitlerinin sırrı Memlüklüler, bugün darbe yaşanan Mısırda kurulan Türk bir Devleti idi. Bu konu ayrı bir konu, yazdığımız konu ile küçük bağlantısı yüzünden bu kadar değinip, daha geniş açıklamaları ileri bir tarihe bırakıyoruz.  
Konumuza devam edelim: *Rabbit Test- Tavşan Deneyi* 1927de gebelik testi deneylerinin devamı olarak tavşanlarda uygulandı. 1947de tüm dünya tıp literatürüne *tavşan deneyi* olarak girdi. Tavşanlara verilen hormonlar, idrarlar onların acı çekmelerine ve ölmelerine sebep olduğu söylenerek, tıp camiasında oldukça tartışmalara yol açmıştı. Tavşanların hamilelik ile ilgili döllenme tekniklerinde kullanıldığı patlak verince, bu cinayetlerin üstü kapatıldı.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_test 
    

 Üstü kapatıldı ama Şeytani bilim adamları bu işin peşini bırakmadılar. Aslında tavşan deneyleri hep sürdü. ..  http://www.haberturk.com/dunya/haber/622241-tavsanlar-yapilan-deneyde-agladi 
 
 
  
  Beyaz tavşan sembolleri tüm dünyada çeşitli şekillerde kullanıldı; mesela Playboy vs. Bunların gayri ahlaki hamilelik deneyi ile ne alakası var? Uyuyan dünya işi magazinel yönü ile moda yaptı.  
Hitler'in de deneylerinde kullandığı tavşanlar, beyaz tavşanlardı. Üstelik bunlar Ankara tavşanlarıydı. Hitler yıkıldıktan sonra raporlar şeytanilerce ele geçirildi. Bugünlerde basına sızdırılınca, kürk falan filan işleri ile örtbas edildi. Hitler üstün ırk deneyinin büyük bölümü *ay ırkı çocukları* idi. Araştırın, sarı saçlı çocuk deneyleri medyaya da yansıdı.  
 
 
 
Zaman almasın diye yazmıyorum. O yıllarda Sovyetlerde aynı deneyleri yaptı. Stalinin dinsiz, ateist bir zalim olduğunu bilmeyen yoktur. O da tavşan deneyleri yaptı ve kafasına tavşan başlığı taktı.  
 
  
 
  Bugün korkunç boyuta gelen deneyler o günlerdeki psişik deneylerin çok ötesine vardı. Deneyin içeriği ve ulaşmak istedikleri gaye ne? Kısaca değişik insan döllenmeleri ile doğacak çocuklarda; beyinin dünya ile ilgili kısmı yok edilerek, bir nevi farklı bir boyuta, metafizik kanallar açılarak, sadece dünya dışı bilinçle yaşayacak yeni bir nesil. Bu deneylerin amacı; Ayla ilgili bağlantı kuracak bir seçilmiş, irtibat kuracak deneysel çocuk nesli meydana getirmekti. Bunun için bu yazının başlığı *ehli ay çocukları*. Hani *ehli dünya* tabiri vardır ya bunu *"Ay"* için düşünün. Bu amaçla Şeytani bilim adamları, yaşamları boyunca fizik, metafizik deneylerle, *insan beyninin AY ile alakalı yaratılmış bir bölümünü çalıştırılarak Aya hükmetmek peşindeler.* Bunun için bir çok genel deneyler dünyada uygulanmakta. Otistik çocuklarının 10 kart artmasına dikkat etmek gerekir. Otistik çocukların en büyük özellikleri; dünyayı bizim gibi algılamamaları ve bizim gibi ilgilenmemeleridir. Besinlerle oynamalar, GDO'lu gıdalar ve manyetik alan vs. gibi yapılan deneylerin bir sonucu bunlar. *Ekini ve nesli mahvedecekler*  ve *Ay Melikesi* ayetleri iyi tefekkür edilmelidir.  

Evet insan beyninin, Ay ile irtibatı bilimsel bir gerçek. Komplo momplo deyip geçmeyin. Zaten bu yazılar yeni nesil gençliğine ve o gençliği yönlendirecek beyinlere yazılmakta. Ayın Karanlık Yüzünün aydınlanmasında rolü olacaklara selam olsun. 

 
   
Ayın yüzeyinde bulunan büyük tavşan deliğinin ne sırları var acaba? Ankara tavşanları ile neden 1940lı yıllarda batı çok ilgilendi. Kemalin Türkiyesi isimli batıda Fransızca basılan yayında 1941 basımında bir heyet Türkiyeye gelip, Ankara tavşanlarını konu etmesi boşuna değildi.  
   
  
 

  
Frigler Türktür. Araştırın bakın bu tavşanları tüm dünyaya yayanlar onlardı. Vaktim yok, ayrıntısını yazamıyorum. Frig tepesi bugün Ankarada ve açılmamış bir tümülüse Anıtkabir'in yapılması ise ilginçtir. Frig başlıkları, Şirinler diye bilinen çizgi filimde şirinlerin kafasına boşuna geçirilmemiş, tesadüf değil bunlar. Firiglere ait eski bir çömlekte Ay ve tavşan ilişkisi de boşuna değildir. Ya Oğuz Kağan destanında bir karısının ismi Ay yıldız olan, gökten Aydan geldiği efsanesi Mevzu çooook geniş zaman yok ileride inşallah. 
Şimdi resimlere bakın; Stalin Hıristiyan değil, başında tavşan başlığı, Hitler aynen Yani kimse paskalya tavşanı demesin, üstelik paskalya tavşanı sembolü de boşuna seçilmemiştir. Şu anda NASAda tavşan deneyini finanse eden ve proje katkısında bulunan isimlerden biri de tavşan Kerry.  
     
Beyaz Sarayda, beyaz tavşanlar Obamaya iki kulak tavşan işaretli resimleri dünyaya boşuna verilmiyor.  
   
 
 
 ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Kerry, Ray Kurzweil ve Bill Gatesin üye olduğu deccali bir yapı olan Singuratiy. Bunlar gizli Sinci, açıklanan ayrı, gizlisi ayrı. Bu yapılanmanın en büyük özelliği, seçilmişlere estetik yapıp, eski kişilere benzetmek. Kerry'e tam 7 kez estetik yapılarak, özellikle çenesine, kime benzetildi mesela desek? Alis Harikalar Diyarında romanının yazarı Lewis Carrol mahlasını kullanan Charles Lutwidge Dodgsona desek. Bu tablo şu anda Great Hall of Christ Church, Oxford'da asılıdır . 
  İki resme dikkatlice bakın. Benzer ünlüler falan var demeyin. Keryy boşuna 7 kez ameliyat olmadı.  

Geçenlerde TRT 1de yayınlanan Osmanlı Tokadı isimli dizide de beyaz tavşanı izleyin yönlendirmesine anlam veremedim....Bizim klasiklerin suyumu çıkmış?  
Deruni Devlet-Kutsal Halı Romanımızda *ilhami Abi'nin* dediği gibi *zaman doluyor* çabuk olmalıyız.  
Hicri yılbaşınıza hediye kabul edin yazımı. Hicri yıl başınızı tebrik ederim.  
Saygı ve sevgilerimle. 
04.11.2013 

 *Oktan Keleş* 
[email protected] 

[email protected] 
 
NOT: 1-Sin-Ay yazımız tekrar tefekkür ederek okunmalıdır.  

2-Deruni Devlet-Kutsal Halı Kitabı'nın ilgili bölümleri tekrar okumakta fayda var.  

3-Erol Elmas'ın Emir Yıldızdan Kitabındaki "Ayın Karanlık Yüzü Operasyonu ve Pink Flyod" bölümü bir de bu gözle okunmalıdır

----------

